# Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...



## Bison (3. März 2005)

Hatte letztes Jahr an der Trave diesen Fisch hier gefangen, war etwa tellergroß... Ich denke es müsste wegen der Flossenstellung eine Rotfeder sein. Oder ist es gar was ganz anderes?
#c


----------



## Veit (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Weder, noch: Es ist eine Güster!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Das ist eine Rotfeder.


----------



## AndreL (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Hi,
für mich sieht der Fisch nach einer Kreuzung aus! Irgendetwas in Richtung Brassen war da auch beteiligt.


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Cool, wollte eigentlich ne Umfrage gestalten. Da waren auch Aland und Güster mitdrinnen... 

Aber dann sagt mir der PC sie hatten nur 1 Minute Zeit...#q


----------



## levalex (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

ich sag auch definitiv: Güster!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Moin

Das ist ein Rotauge.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

@Veit 
stimmt... die Afterflosse ist definitiv nicht von einer Rotfeder: 

wie wärs damit : 




quelle: www.angeltreff.org


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Oha... Jetzt wirds kompliziert. Also ich persönlich schließe Brassen auf jeden Fall aus. Folglich muß es Plötze, Rotfeder, Güster oder Aland sein.

Die Brassen sahen dort immer so aus, hab nie gesehen, dass jemand eine kleine fing....


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

@Andreas Thomsen: Rotauge glaube ich nicht, wegen der Flossenstellung. Bei Plötzen sind die ja etwa auf einer Höhe.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Also Aland ist nicht so hochrückig.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## petrikasus (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Rotauge-Güster-Mix


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Können die sich denn untereinander so gut vermischen?


----------



## Franz_16 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

ja können sie ! 

Rotfeder, Brachse, Güster, Rotauge ..... irgend eine Kombination aus den 4 ist es


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Tippe auch eher auf ein Hybrid. Da die Gattung der Weißfische praktisch zur gleichen Zeit laicht und sich untereinander kreuzen können ( in wie fern die Bastarde sich selber fortpflanzen können, weiss ich allerdings nicht, bei den Salmoniden kommt es ja auch vor, siehe Forelle und Saibling = Tiegerfisch, dieser ist aber unfruchtbar  )  kommt soetwas immer mal wieder vor. Ich tippe Hybrid : Rotauge / Plötze mit Brassen / Güster. Genaues kann man nur durch eine genetische Untersuchung feststellen.


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Weiß auf jeden Fall, dass der Kamerad Laich hatte. Weiß jetzt auch nicht wie das ist mit der Fortpflanzung usw.!

Bin ja Bio Student, die meisten Bastarde können sich nicht vermehren! Gibt aber Ausnahmen, wobei meist aber wieder einer der Vorgänger rauskommt!


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Schade das man nicht auf's Maul schauen kann. Hätte im ersten Moment sofort auf Rotfeder getippt, Hybrid ist aber wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

@Bison
Aber Laich können die doch ansetzen, nur wird meist nix draus!


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Mag sein?! Tja dann bleibt es wohl bei einem Geheimnis, aber in echt kamen mir die Flossen alle rötlicher vor, vielleicht liegt es an der Aufnahme?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*



> Schade das man nicht auf's Maul schauen kann



Habe mal ein bischen gezoomt und aufgehellt, hoffe Du hast nichts dagegen Bison, mal sehen, ob man es etwas detailierter sehen kann.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dani_CH (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Hallo,

Auch ich vertrete die Meinung, dass Du es mit einem Hybriden zu tun hast. Bedenke, dass sich die in diesem Threat bereits genannten Weissfische, problemlos mischen können.

Die genaue Zuordnung, dürfte auch Experten manchmal schwerfallen, so das wohl nur wissenschaftliche Analyse den jeweiligen Anteil bestimmen würden.

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Es ist eine Güster!!!!Ganz deutlich zu erkennen an der orangen Stelle hinter der ersten Flosse!!!!!!!


bye jonas#h #h #h #h


----------



## Leif-Jesper (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

|wavey:
Eindeutig Güster.
Schaut mal:http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/umwelt/umweltatlas/fische24.htm
Aber warum willste das eigentlich wissen Bison?
Hier ist noch einer:http://www.anglerseiten.com/gues.htm


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Mit meinem Tip Rotauge bin ich mir nun nicht mehrso sicher #c 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bison (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Hab mir mal gedacht was für Fischarten ich eigentlich bisher am Haken hatte, aber der war mir ein Rätsel. Ist ja mittlerweile auch ein halbes Jahr her...

Hab aber auch gehört, dass in der Trave Rotfedern rumschwirren... Deswegen der Gedanke... Güster hatte ich nun auch nicht ausgeschlossen.

@Andreas Thomsen: Da hab ich doch nichts gegen...#6 


Ist auch leider die einzige Aufnahme von dem Fisch gewesen, dass war als ich grad mein Schein hatte und jeden Fisch abknipste...|rolleyes


----------



## Mr.Teeq (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

@ bison

versuch doch einfach noch die mami und den papi zu fangen und zur sicherheit noch en vaterschaftstest! (aber drauf achten dass auch beide einverstanden sind, zwecks neuem gesetz gell  :m )

also ich denk auch dass es ein hybrid aber welcher nur  #c


----------



## ThomasRö (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Weder, noch: Es ist eine Güster!


Riiiiiiiiichtig!#6  Bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es eine Güster ist!


----------



## rob (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

ich sag das ist ein güsterhybrid.lg rob


----------



## hamburger Jung (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

siehr aus wie eine Güster


----------



## C.K. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Mein erster Gedanke: Güster


----------



## rob (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

mein zweiter gedanke war wels:q
sorry für das sinnlosposting....>


----------



## Bison (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

@rob: Nee jetzt hab ichs! Eine genmanipulierte Tomate!!!   

Naja werde mich dann wohl mit Güster oder nem "halb" Güster zufriedengeben!#6 

Tja ich dachte immer es wäre eine Rotfeder gewesen...#q


----------



## ex-elbangler (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Ich denke, da ist eine Güster...


----------



## Börde-Pilker (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Ihr habt Probleme|kopfkrat ,

für mich ist das eindeutig ein klarer Fall von Köderfisch|supergri .


Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt Probleme|kopfkrat ,
> 
> für mich ist das eindeutig ein klarer Fall von Köderfisch|supergri .
> 
> ...


 
der war gut:q #6 
sag aber auch Rotauge - Güster Mix...
& dem Hecht ist es eh egal...


----------



## Bison (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

@Börde-Pilker: Ich hab noch nie mit Köfis gefischt, aber der wäre glaube ich wirklich groß gewesen... Das Viech hat ungefähr nen Teller bedeckt, die Flossen guckten noch rüber... Hatte ihn aber damals nicht gemessen sonder nur gegessen!


----------



## Fruehling (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*

Eindeutig ein australisches Brieftaubenkaninchen oder ein spitzgedackelter Schäferhund - auf jeden Fall aber völlig egal, weil eh nicht mehr schlüssig herauszubekommen...|supergri


----------



## Jeep (4. März 2005)

*AW: Rotauge oder Rotfeder? Oder...*



> @Börde-Pilker: Ich hab noch nie mit Köfis gefischt, aber der wäre glaube ich wirklich groß gewesen... Das Viech hat ungefähr nen Teller bedeckt, die Flossen guckten noch rüber... Hatte ihn aber damals nicht gemessen sonder nur gegessen


 

da dann futter doch noch jeweils eine rotfeder und einen güster. wenn du dich noch an den geschmack des fisches erinnern kannst, bist du dann sogar in der lage, die anteile der beiden fische an dem bastard, auf den ich tippe zu errechnen...#6


----------

